# Most silent HDD in the market?



## Murinus

I'm looking for a reliable, silent & low vibrations HDD, is there such a thing? I don't really care for the speed, since I'll just be using this to store media files etc.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

5400RPM laptop drives are pretty good in my experience. My Scorpio Blue makes more noise seeking than it does spinning. Hitachi has a 1.5TB model out (HGST 5k1500), and Seagate/Samsung has a 1.5TB and 2TB Spinpoint M9T.

Not sure about desktop drives since I've never used one that slow. My 7200RPM Caviar Blue is pretty quiet, but I'm sure it's louder than you'd like and has more mass moving at a higher speed (i.e. more vibrations).


----------



## Murinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 5400RPM laptop drives are pretty good in my experience. My Scorpio Blue makes more noise seeking than it does spinning. Hitachi has a 1.5TB model out (HGST 5k1500), and Seagate/Samsung has a 1.5TB and 2TB Spinpoint M9T.
> 
> Not sure about desktop drives since I've never used one that slow. My 7200RPM Caviar Blue is pretty quiet, but I'm sure it's louder than you'd like and has more mass moving at a higher speed (i.e. more vibrations).


Ah, thanks, forgot to specify that it's for a desktop PC. Right now I'm having a caviar black, which I'm giving away to my cousin, that thing is LOUD and vibrates like mad. I've got an ultra silent build and it's literally driving me nuts and I can't exactly got for a 1tb SSD, expensive as hell.


----------



## Pandora51

WD Reds are pretty silent.

The idea with notebook HDDs is good aswell. Just install them like a 2,5" ssd in your system and the drive will work fine.

Overall WD Blacks are really loud. There are alot better options.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murinus*
> 
> Ah, thanks, forgot to specify that it's for a desktop PC.


And? Laptop drives are just a bit more expensive per byte (anywhere from 1.2-2.0 times as much, depending on sales and whatnot) and can be used in more systems. They need 5V power instead of 12V, making them suitable for laptops (duh) and can be powered via just USB. SATA already provides 5V, otherwise we couldn't use SSDs in desktops (or rather, we'd have 12V desktop versions).

Quote:


> Right now I'm having a caviar black, which I'm giving away to my cousin, that thing is LOUD and vibrates like mad. I've got an ultra silent build and it's literally driving me nuts and I can't exactly got for a 1tb SSD, expensive as hell.


Ah, that's never fun. I had salvaged an old, dying 640GB SE16, I believe the predecessor to the Black. Thing is stupidly loud, so I took it out. SSD is the best option, but those are a bit situational (256GB SSD + RAID 0 HDDs is often all you need) and completely overkill for your needs. Plus, ya know, money. Suspending a drive with rubber bands can work. That just leaves internal noise to be dealt with, though that's likely going to be "a lot" in your case.


----------



## Murinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> WD Reds are pretty silent.
> 
> The idea with notebook HDDs is good aswell. Just install them like a 2,5" ssd in your system and the drive will work fine.
> 
> Overall WD Blacks are really loud. There are alot better options.


Just checked their specs and I must say, WD Reds look nice, low vibrations and quite silent, however -- I checked some newegg reviews and many people are reporting drivers being DOA or dying prematurely. That **** happens sometimes I guess, will just have to go for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And? Laptop drives are just a bit more expensive per byte (anywhere from 1.2-2.0 times as much, depending on sales and whatnot) and can be used in more systems. They need 5V power instead of 12V, making them suitable for laptops (duh) and can be powered via just USB. SATA already provides 5V, otherwise we couldn't use SSDs in desktops (or rather, we'd have 12V desktop versions).


Yeah, price is the only reason.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Newegg reviews on HDDs are the vocal minority. They're usually pretty good. Maybe try Amazon instead. They're a bit nicer about returns and pack their drives better IIRC.


----------



## Lord Xeb

New drives these days are really quiet. I am one for the WD blues.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murinus*
> 
> Just checked their specs and I must say, WD Reds look nice, low vibrations and quite silent, however -- I checked some newegg reviews and many people are reporting drivers being DOA or dying prematurely. That **** happens sometimes I guess, will just have to go for it.
> Yeah, price is the only reason.


I have a 2TB WD Red that I built into a hackintosh for my sister about 2 years ago and it's still going strong. She's the head of video production at her job, so she is constantly reading/writing large video files all day long, and that drive has never caused any issues. 10/10 would buy again. I believe it is the 3TB Reds that have the most issues.


----------



## Murinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Newegg reviews on HDDs are the vocal minority. They're usually pretty good. Maybe try Amazon instead. They're a bit nicer about returns and pack their drives better IIRC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh*
> 
> I have a 2TB WD Red that I built into a hackintosh for my sister about 2 years ago and it's still going strong. She's the head of video production at her job, so she is constantly reading/writing large video files all day long, and that drive has never caused any issues. 10/10 would buy again. I believe it is the 3TB Reds that have the most issues.


Yeah, found this review on amazon, scary, but it's for the 3TB it seems.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So WD apparently has no ability to perform the most basic configuration management at their factories.

Once again the "load cycle count" issue has returned to their line of drives. If you don't know what this is you can Google, but basically the drive repeatedly parks the drive heads, thousands of times a day, because of an improper firmware setting on the drive. The drives are only rated to 600,000 load cycles and with them ticking of once every few seconds the drive will exceed its rating in less than a year.

This can be corrected by the user but it is a pain and requires you have certain hardware/software to do. Probably beyond most users. Exchanging the drive may or may not help because you have no idea if the next drive will have the same erroneous setting.

This has happened many times in the past few years, check the reviews for this and other WD drives. WD acknowledges this is the incorrect setting as do many NAS vendors that recommend these drives. And yet, WD can't seem to help itself from setting the IDLE3 parameter wrong every few months. This is a sign that they simply are unable to perform basic configuration management in their production facilities. If you can't manage that you don't belong in the HD business.

For reference, Google WDIDLE3 for how to fix this problem - but you better have a machine you can boot to a DOS image in order to use it. Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead. They have a nice NAS ready drive equivalent to the WD Red and they know how to set IDLE3 correctly.



"Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead" Yeah..







Anyway, reviews in general are positive.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Yup, sounds about right. I would say a 2TB Red would be perfect for what you are looking for.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Greens and I think Reds have an issue where they park their heads too quickly. Now, all HDDs do this, but it's usually after a few minutes. Greens do it in eight seconds. Energy efficient, sure, but people were reporting over 800 000 load/unload cycles in just a year of use. They're rated for 300 000 in a lifetime.







There's a fix, fortunately. Set it to two or three minutes and you ought to be good.


----------



## Murinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Greens and I think Reds have an issue where they park their heads too quickly. Now, all HDDs do this, but it's usually after a few minutes. Greens do it in eight seconds. Energy efficient, sure, but people were reporting over 800 000 load/unload cycles in just a year of use. They're rated for 300 000 in a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fix, fortunately. Set it to two or three minutes and you ought to be good.


I'll give that a good read, hopefully fixing this won't be too much trouble, but I don't expect this to be a double click .exe case either. Thanks again!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murinus*
> 
> I'm looking for a reliable, silent & low vibrations HDD, is there such a thing? I don't really care for the speed, since I'll just be using this to store media files etc.


Lower RPM means less virbtation and less performance and more reliable and lower sound, normal 7200RPM shouldn't be lound it can have a bit of sound when brand new but when warned in pretty much soundless, also keep in mind hitachi hdd can have a lot of noise when its booting up at room temps untill it warms up, seagate has none of that, not sure with western digital and other brands though
and yeah i reckon segate is the best but hitachi is kind of more fun since it makes werid sounds when you boot it up
you can also get ssd no spining nothing which is 100% soundless but watch out for the life span and other stuff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murinus*
> 
> Ah, thanks, forgot to specify that it's for a desktop PC. Right now I'm having a caviar black, which I'm giving away to my cousin, that thing is LOUD and vibrates like mad. I've got an ultra silent build and it's literally driving me nuts and I can't exactly got for a 1tb SSD, expensive as hell.


This is telling me your western digital black caviar is having the same issue with the hitachi hdd since its loud,
once you roll with segate you'll know you will never get any werid sounds comming out of it, since seagate is one of the best brands out their that i know its a good brand since i was about 9-11years old. also another way to fix sounds is that make sure you have your hdd screwed onto computer case properly and having all 4 screws on can recuce virbations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Greens and I think Reds have an issue where they park their heads too quickly. Now, all HDDs do this, but it's usually after a few minutes. Greens do it in eight seconds. Energy efficient, sure, but people were reporting over 800 000 load/unload cycles in just a year of use. They're rated for 300 000 in a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fix, fortunately. Set it to two or three minutes and you ought to be good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murinus*
> 
> Yeah, found this review on amazon, scary, but it's for the 3TB it seems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So WD apparently has no ability to perform the most basic configuration management at their factories.
> 
> Once again the "load cycle count" issue has returned to their line of drives. If you don't know what this is you can Google, but basically the drive repeatedly parks the drive heads, thousands of times a day, because of an improper firmware setting on the drive. The drives are only rated to 600,000 load cycles and with them ticking of once every few seconds the drive will exceed its rating in less than a year.
> 
> This can be corrected by the user but it is a pain and requires you have certain hardware/software to do. Probably beyond most users. Exchanging the drive may or may not help because you have no idea if the next drive will have the same erroneous setting.
> 
> This has happened many times in the past few years, check the reviews for this and other WD drives. WD acknowledges this is the incorrect setting as do many NAS vendors that recommend these drives. And yet, WD can't seem to help itself from setting the IDLE3 parameter wrong every few months. This is a sign that they simply are unable to perform basic configuration management in their production facilities. If you can't manage that you don't belong in the HD business.
> 
> For reference, Google WDIDLE3 for how to fix this problem - but you better have a machine you can boot to a DOS image in order to use it. Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead. They have a nice NAS ready drive equivalent to the WD Red and they know how to set IDLE3 correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> "Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead" Yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, reviews in general are positive.


Now if your that scared with hard drives you can roll with seagate since i know its the most stable and realible brand out there


----------



## deepor

I have bought a WD Red 3TB for this noise reason, replaced two old 7200rpm 1TB Samsung drives with this single one. I feel the drive is excellent. It's very low noise, very low vibrations, does not get hot even when in continuous use and in a position with bad air flow. Access noise can get very easily drowned out by other noise, but even when you listen closely to it, it actually is a nice sound, not annoying. The drive also feels surprisingly fast (some games are installed on it but Windows is on an SSD).

That quote you found about the load cycle thingy is true. It needs to be fixed manually through that DOS software mentioned.

Another thing about the drive that's not normal is that it's by default giving up on fixing read errors after a handful seconds or so. A normal desktop drive will instead lock up for minutes. It's configured like this because it's intended for use in a RAID setup in a NAS, and over there a desktop drive locking up for minutes would mean the drive getting dropped out of the RAID which is very bad. The handful seconds the WD Red tries before giving up don't mean anything for the chances to lose data in an environment like that because the RAID thingy can fix errors like that. Look up "TLER" with Google for more details.

The Linux/BSD software "smartctl" can configure this error retry time stuff and it's ported to Windows. That's what you'd have to use if you want to turn it into a "normal" drive that will retry to read broken sectors forever and lock up for minutes. It's a command line tool and the drive forgets the setting after every power down, so working around this can seem pretty involved. You would need to find out the right command and you need to use the Windows Task Scheduler to run it for Windows start-up and after a standby event.

Anyway... I always have current backups of everything important and this locking-up-for-minutes behavior of normal desktop drives might just be useless anyway. I did that Task Scheduler stuff I mentioned on an older Windows installation, but I don't really care any more. It might actually be nice that the drive won't freeze the PC forever if it starts to die?

I'm actually happy with the drive and would buy it again, would not try a different drive the next time I want something with very low noise. I just wrote all that stuff about issues because I feel you should know what's going on with the drive.


----------



## Feyris

All my hdds, samsung/wd/seagate are silent, have 10 in one case. Except Hitachi drives. They are noisy but reliable you can pretty much manage acoustics with an AAM profiling if the hdd is old enough WD was what...2011? sad ordeal.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

"Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead" Yeah..







Anyway, reviews in general are positive.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I have bought a WD Red 3TB for this noise reason, replaced two old 7200rpm 1TB Samsung drives with this single one. I feel the drive is excellent. It's very low noise, very low vibrations, does not get hot even when in continuous use and in a position with bad air flow. Access noise can get very easily drowned out by other noise, but even when you listen closely to it, it actually is a nice sound, not annoying. The drive also feels surprisingly fast (some games are installed on it but Windows is on an SSD).
> 
> That quote you found about the load cycle thingy is true. It needs to be fixed manually through that DOS software mentioned.
> 
> Another thing about the drive that's not normal is that it's by default giving up on fixing read errors after a handful seconds or so. A normal desktop drive will instead lock up for minutes. It's configured like this because it's intended for use in a RAID setup in a NAS, and over there a desktop drive locking up for minutes would mean the drive getting dropped out of the RAID which is very bad. The handful seconds the WD Red tries before giving up don't mean anything for the chances to lose data in an environment like that because the RAID thingy can fix errors like that. Look up "TLER" with Google for more details.
> 
> The Linux/BSD software "smartctl" can configure this error retry time stuff and it's ported to Windows. That's what you'd have to use if you want to turn it into a "normal" drive that will retry to read broken sectors forever and lock up for minutes. It's a command line tool and the drive forgets the setting after every power down, so working around this can seem pretty involved. You would need to find out the right command and you need to use the Windows Task Scheduler to run it for Windows start-up and after a standby event.
> 
> Anyway... I always have current backups of everything important and this locking-up-for-minutes behavior of normal desktop drives might just be useless anyway. I did that Task Scheduler stuff I mentioned on an older Windows installation, but I don't really care any more. It might actually be nice that the drive won't freeze the PC forever if it starts to die?
> 
> I'm actually happy with the drive and would buy it again, would not try a different drive the next time I want something with very low noise. I just wrote all that stuff about issues because I feel you should know what's going on with the drive.


Even Segate will die if you vibrate your computer case bang it and shock it, and if you do not have any kind of fans blowing on it or any ventalation and hdd is running over 50C
So its normal any hdd will die if you let that happen
Also the weird noise sound has nothing to do with software, the sound comes from unpresicson bearings(unprecise bearings), its the choice of bearings the manufacture puts in there probally low or medium presision bearings and once you have unprecise bearings you risk having your hdd scratching its self
Mate I use 5x hdd in raid 0 giving me 920MB/s max read speed on 5x seagate 1tb and i used all of those hdd for more than 1 year, the oldest 1 tb hdd in there should be about 4-5 years old which i always kept in good condition







and i never had any plorbem, i owned a 500gb hitachi and i keep its temps below 50c and had not banged it and that hdd is also running for more than 5-6 years its about 1-2 years older than my seagate, and yes my hitachi always had weird noises when booting up from when its room temp

Also my Raid 0 system runs 24/7 day and night I never turn it off HDD run time of every single hdd should have exceeded about 22,000Hours, and i can always boot up using single hdd and having a look at my HDD smart data for excat numbers but its a hassle doing that

And I always back up my data even when i am using a relable single hdd or even if i am using raid1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> All my hdds, samsung/wd/seagate are silent, have 10 in one case. Except Hitachi drives. They are noisy but reliable you can pretty much manage acoustics with an AAM profiling if the hdd is old enough WD was what...2011? sad ordeal.


Every single sata 2-3 i know hdd dosen't have aam support, and its not loud unless your using a hitachi which is only loud at booting up from room temp

AAM support hdd are bascally only IDE hdd


----------



## deepor

Here's an article with measurements about HDD noise: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Hard_Drives

The measurements are on page two.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Here's an article with measurements about HDD noise: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Hard_Drives
> 
> The measurements are on page two.


Wow. 2.5" Reds look pretty good. Seeking adds almost no noise and they draw a grand total of 400mA. I'm pretty sure you could run a RAID box off a single USB port (~1A tops). Wish they had some newer drives though.

EDIT: Just one off 2.0 (500mA) or two off 3.0 (900mA). Still, that's actually pretty good.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> All my hdds, samsung/wd/seagate are silent, have 10 in one case. Except Hitachi drives. They are noisy but reliable you can pretty much manage acoustics with an AAM profiling if the hdd is old enough WD was what...2011? sad ordeal.


Every single sata 2-3 i know hdd dosen't have aam support, and its not loud unless your using a hitachi which is only loud at booting up from room temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Here's an article with measurements about HDD noise: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Hard_Drives
> 
> The measurements are on page two.


So the type hard drive the thread started Murinus wants is bascally a nas hdd, highest relability should run cool and silent and have no werid noise since they should use even more precise bearings in their hdd, and prbally higher shock vribation sustainble before it causes hdd errors
And yes nas hdds are amazingly expensive probally 2x your normal hdd and up to 5x-10x more expensive

Refering to your link
"http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Hard_Drives"
"https://www.backblaze.com/blog/how-long-do-disk-drives-last/"
Types Of Hard Drives In The Analysis

Backblaze has standardized on "consumer-grade" hard drives. While hard drive companies say these drives are not designed to work in RAID arrays or the 24×7 workload of a data center environment, Backblaze uses software redundancy to protect data. In a future blog post we will delve into the statistics comparing "consumer" and "enterprise" hard drives.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Every single sata 2-3 i know hdd dosen't have aam support, and its not loud unless your using a hitachi which is only loud at booting up from room temp
> So the type hard drive the thread started Murinus wants is bascally a nas hdd, highest relability should run cool and silent and have no werid noise since they should use even more precise bearings in their hdd, and prbally higher shock vribation sustainble before it causes hdd errors
> And yes nas hdds are amazingly expensive probally 2x your normal hdd and up to 5x-10x more expensive
> 
> Refering to your link
> "http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Hard_Drives"
> "https://www.backblaze.com/blog/how-long-do-disk-drives-last/"
> Types Of Hard Drives In The Analysis
> 
> Backblaze has standardized on "consumer-grade" hard drives. While hard drive companies say these drives are not designed to work in RAID arrays or the 24×7 workload of a data center environment, Backblaze uses software redundancy to protect data. In a future blog post we will delve into the statistics comparing "consumer" and "enterprise" hard drives.


SG ended AAM in 2008, WD ended AAM in 2011. According to internet! Samsung I have no idea....

WD 2TB WD20EARS-00MVWB0 has AAM
Hitachi 1TB HDTT721010SLA360 has AAM
Samsung HD203WI 2TB has AAM
Seagate 3TB ST31500541AS has AAM

Call me crazy but those are not IDE drives and all Sata 3

they are all set to silent...and no... my Hitachi squeals like a pig when its accessing or reading anything. Its had failed sectors for two years, but its still up and kicking. but its always squealed once I set AAM manually...issue resolved.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> SG ended AAM in 2008, WD ended AAM in 2011. According to internet! Samsung I have no idea....
> 
> WD 2TB WD20EARS-00MVWB0 has AAM
> Hitachi 1TB HDTT721010SLA360 has AAM
> Samsung HD203WI 2TB has AAM
> Seagate 3TB ST31500541AS has AAM
> 
> Call me crazy but those are not IDE drives and all Sata 3
> 
> they are all set to silent...and no... my Hitachi squeals like a pig when its accessing or reading anything. Its had failed sectors for two years, but its still up and kicking. but its always squealed once I set AAM manually...issue resolved.


Not sure about that one but all i know is that i had 1tb seagate sata3 hdd and my 500gb sata2 hitachi and they both did not have aam suport, i only saw aam support on my old ide hdd


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

WD Reds are good, I've been running 3 in my server as storage for movies, tv shows & games for the better part of a year (24/7, set to never spin down), there dead silent and havent had any DOA or other problems









Just my


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> WD Reds are good, I've been running 3 in my server as storage for movies, tv shows & games for the better part of a year (24/7, set to never spin down), there dead silent and havent had any DOA or other problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my


To be honest even hitachi is good doing all of those noises and broken hdd sound, it will last longer than your wd when i put it in my pc put the screws on properlly and *have some airflow on HDD to prevent over heating* , also *not touching or baning the pc when it is running*


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> To be honest even hitachi is good doing all of those noises and broken hdd sound, it will last longer than your wd when i put it in my pc put the screws on properlly and *have some airflow on HDD to prevent over heating* , also *not touching or baning the pc when it is running*


My servers setup to be run non stop while folding non stop so theres plenty of fans and cooling









WD drives are some of the best... I've never had one die on me, I still got a 160GB that I got 7 years ago and shes still going strong after being thrashed


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> To be honest even hitachi is good doing all of those noises and broken hdd sound, it will last longer than your wd when i put it in my pc put the screws on properlly and *have some airflow on HDD to prevent over heating* , also *not touching or baning the pc when it is running*


So true. I cant keep my Hitachi from running under 42c even though hdds around is average 30c. I think any hdd is "silent" honestly compared to hitachis though at most times.

But we are no longer living in the era of the maxtor fireball SO...that being said..


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> My servers setup to be run non stop while folding non stop so theres plenty of fans and cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD drives are some of the best... I've never had one die on me, I still got a 160GB that I got 7 years ago and shes still going strong after being thrashed


Thats why it hasn't died because it has been used and treted profesionally no banging and haven't over heated
not like other people using their hdd baning it not caring about the temps and complaining (not trying to be offensive or anything)


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Greens and I think Reds have an issue where they park their heads too quickly. Now, all HDDs do this, but it's usually after a few minutes. Greens do it in eight seconds. Energy efficient, sure, but people were reporting over 800 000 load/unload cycles in just a year of use. They're rated for 300 000 in a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fix, fortunately. Set it to two or three minutes and you ought to be good.


So is there a problem with head parking with new WD Reds? New firmware?
I bought 2x 1TB Drives last year and they are fine. Load/Unload Cycle Count is only 1090.

@OP I wouldnt read too much into reviews from newegg and amazon. The percentage about negative reviews is alot higher than failure rates in reality and you will find scary things about every harddrive on the market. SSD are different through.

I for one trust the analysis from backblaze since they use so many harddrives and my experience with seagate is not the best. As counterpart WD was always fine.

Im still for WD Reds.


----------



## Owndblood

I suggest you get something like Western Digital red 2-4 TB, also if you really want it to be silent you could try and buy some rubber gromits to reduce vibration coming from the drive.


----------

